# Force Lightroom to use in-camera"picture style"



## Smitty2k1 (Oct 8, 2011)

On my Canon Rebel T3i I have a variety of "picture styles" to choose from when shooting aperture or shutter priority. EG: Landscape, portrait, neutral, faithful, auto, etc. 

When importing RAW photos into LR and when viewing thumbnails in the library module it is clear that LR looks at that "picture style" setting and processes the thumbnail accordingly. However, when I load the photo in develop (and I think then when it renders a 1:1 preview) the setting seems to be ignored.

This never really bothered me much, but today I played around in "landscape" style and took around 500 pictures. The vivid greens/blues/autumn colors look significantly better with the "landscape" profile and the 1:1 previews in develop look flat and dull.

How can I get LR to stick with the "landscape" (or other) profile? I'm using LR 3.4 and shooting RAW. It seems if I load each picture and go to "calibration" and select "profile" as "camera landscape" that seems to do the trick, but is there any way for LR to automatically recognize what I used in the camera and stick to that instead of defaulting to "adobe standard"?

Thanks!
Smitty


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi Smitty, welcome to the forum.

Simple answer I'm afraid is no, not if you're shooting Raw. Lightroom has no way of reading that 'picture style' info. The reason you think it does in the Library module is because I guess you are just rendering 'Minimal or Embedded' previews on import, so the preview is based on the embedded Jpeg inside the Raw and because this is created in camera then the picture style will be applied. If you were to render 'standard' or 1:1 previews on import then I guess you'd see the same image as you see in Develop.

You can of course create user presets out of the camera calibration profiles (which I have done, applying some adjustments of my own), then you could automatically apply one of them to your imports. This works if all the imported files are shot with the same 'style', but gets more problematical if you have changed styles during a shoot. 

But if you are shooting Raw, the picture styles are totally irrelevant....all they affect is the image you see on the camera LCD, and the embedded preview if that's all you render.....so changing them during a shoot is probably just a waste of time as it will have no effect on the Raw file that the camera creates.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Oct 8, 2011)

Smitty, welcome.

You don't have to apply that calibration profile individually. There are several ways to apply the profile to multiple images simultaneously.

The easiest, probably, is to select all of the pertinent images in the Develop module filmstrip, enable AutoSync, either on the menu, or the toggle switch at the bottom of the Right Hand Develop Panel, and then choose the calibration profile. *Then turn AutoSync off! 

This is not particularly a failing of Lr, it's an inherent property of 3rd party raw image processing. All of these file types are fundamentally proprietary, and only the OEM Mfg can 'confidently' pull out the 'picture style' info.  Others can reverse engineer it, but there's no guarantee against future changes. Adobe has chosen to not fight that particular battle.


----------



## Smitty2k1 (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys that all makes sense. Why doesn't Canon work with Adobe on supporting the RAW file types?


----------



## MarkNicholas (Oct 10, 2011)

If you prefer the jpeg that your camera creates from the RAW data over your edited RAWs then I would suggest shooting RAW + Jpeg until you reach the stage that you prefer your edited RAWs.


----------



## Replytoken (Oct 10, 2011)

Smitty2k1 said:


> Thanks for the info guys that all makes sense. Why doesn't Canon work with Adobe on supporting the RAW file types?




Many of the major camera companies sell their own RAW conversion software, so there is little incentive to work with a company like Adobe.  Think of RAW data as their "secret sauce".

--Ken


----------

